# Glitter now a Felony



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm sure that -- for all the trouble it causes us in stage operations -- everyone here will be overjoyed to learn that glitter is now a felony.








Women charged with felony in glitter-throwing incident

Two women accused of going to a man’s Florida apartment and throwing glitter at him during an argument are facing a felony charge, police said.



myfox8.com





This apparently happened about 10 miles from me, too.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 12, 2022)

Amusingly, that appears to be a Fox-8 affil in NC quoting for the story an NBC-8 affil in Tampa.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2022)

I think it was the glitter *container* that hit the victim. In general, glitter should be a felony...


----------



## aeh20s (Jan 12, 2022)

I mean, yeah, glitter is felony assault.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 12, 2022)

In my mind, this is some kind of scenario where strippers are getting revenge for some dude not actually paying for the VIP room. I wonder if the crime scene smelled of Pina Colado body spray?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2022)

What Rigger? said:


> In my mind, this is some kind of scenario where strippers are getting revenge for some dude not actually paying for the VIP room. I wonder if the crime scene smelled of Pina Colado body spray?



:CoochieCover: scent


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 12, 2022)

The mugshots really make the story complete.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 12, 2022)

MNicolai said:


> View attachment 22586
> 
> 
> The mugshots really make the story complete.
> ...


They know what they did and they're cool with it. This IS Florida, right?


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 12, 2022)

I mean, I'd rather that than what normally happens in my neighborhood. Last night a guy around the corner hung himself on his patio with an extension cord, and just before Thanksgiving my creepy downstairs neighbor OD'd on fentanyl and wasn't found for a week. When they cracked the door it was opening the gates of hell. I had to burn popcorn, light scented candles in the shape of a pentagram, and buy out the local CVS' stock of Glade plugins and still smelled the haunted remnants of my neighbor for the next 6 weeks.

I'd welcome a glitter assault in my neighborhood any day of the week.


----------



## Catherder (Jan 12, 2022)

What Rigger? said:


> They know what they did and they're cool with it. This IS Florida, right?


And they would 100% do it again


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 19, 2022)

MNicolai said:


> I mean, I'd rather that than what normally happens in my neighborhood. Last night a guy around the corner hung himself on his patio with an extension cord, and just before Thanksgiving my creepy downstairs neighbor OD'd on fentanyl and wasn't found for a week. When they cracked the door it was opening the gates of hell. I had to burn popcorn, light scented candles in the shape of a pentagram, and buy out the local CVS' stock of Glade plugins and still smelled the haunted remnants of my neighbor for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> I'd welcome a glitter assault in my neighborhood any day of the week.


Jeezus, really?


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 19, 2022)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Jeezus, really?


Yeah, it's been a little silly around here lately. So many Florida experiences, so little time.

BTW, the glitter bomb girls are on Tinder. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Jan 20, 2022)

MNicolai said:


> View attachment 22586
> 
> 
> The mugshots really make the story complete.
> ...


they seem awfully happy for mug shot moments. Perhaps there's no such thing as bad publicity in their world ...


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Jan 20, 2022)

MNicolai said:


> I mean, I'd rather that than what normally happens in my neighborhood. Last night a guy around the corner hung himself on his patio with an extension cord, and just before Thanksgiving my creepy downstairs neighbor OD'd on fentanyl and wasn't found for a week. When they cracked the door it was opening the gates of hell. I had to burn popcorn, light scented candles in the shape of a pentagram, and buy out the local CVS' stock of Glade plugins and still smelled the haunted remnants of my neighbor for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> I'd welcome a glitter assault in my neighborhood any day of the week.


and you live where exactly, Mike?


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 20, 2022)

Ben Stiegler said:


> and you live where exactly, Mike?


So we can avoid it and not stumble in unawares. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 20, 2022)

Ben Stiegler said:


> and you live where exactly, Mike?


Lol, Sarasota, about an hour and change from where this happened.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2022)

Ben Stiegler said:


> they seem awfully happy for mug shot moments. Perhaps there's no such thing as bad publicity in their world ...


"The only thing worse than being talked about, is not being talked about." - O. Wilde


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 22, 2022)

MNicolai said:


> Lol, Sarasota, about an hour and change from where this happened.


And I can drive to Clearwater Beach in about 15 minutes myself.


----------

